# A. A. Hodge on the scriptural doctrine of the millennium



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 2, 2022)

7. _What is the Scriptural doctrine concerning the millennium?_

1st. The Scriptures, both of the Old and New Testament, clearly reveal that the gospel is to exercise an influence over all branches of the human family, immeasurably more extensive and more thoroughly transforming than any it has ever realized in time past. This end is to be gradually attained through the spiritual presence of Christ in the ordinary dispensation of Providence, and ministrations of his church. — Matt. xiii. 31, 32; xxviii. 19, 20; Ps. ii. 7, 8; xxii. 27, 29; Ixxii. 8-11; Is. ii. 2, 3; xi. 6-9; Ix. 12; Ixvi. 23; Dan. ii. 35, 44; Zech. ix. 10; xiv. 9; Rev. xi. 15. ...

3d. The Jews are to be converted to Christianity either at the commencement or during the continuance of this period. Zech. xii. 10; xiii. 1; Rom. xi. 26-29; 2 Cor. iii. 15, 16. ...

For more, see A. A. Hodge on the scriptural doctrine of the millennium.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J.L. Allen (Feb 2, 2022)

I'm about to wrap up a class on eschatology. It has been one of the most enlightening experiences yet in seminary.


----------

